# Error P0017 after timing belt replacement



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, it could be a number of issues. Including something as simple as a good oil change.









P0017 Chevrolet: Code Meaning, Causes, Symptoms, & Tech Notes (With Video)


The Camshaft Position (CMP) actuator system is controlled by the control module. The Engine Control Module (ECM) sends a pulse width modulated signal to a




www.engine-codes.com


----------



## Luis R (8 mo ago)

P0017 is a cam/crank correlation code 

You need to recheck your timing 

if the code wasn’t there before and now it is I can guarantee your timing is off..


----------



## ooshnoo (9 mo ago)

Luis R said:


> P0017 is a cam/crank correlation code
> 
> You need to recheck your timing
> 
> if the code wasn’t there before and now it is I can guarantee your timing is off..


Ugh. Thanks. But if the flywheel and shafts were locked, how could it get outa whack?

I don’t suppose you know of a guide that details how to check the timing, do you?


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Always the slight possibility that the belt wasn’t quite tight enough and jumped a tooth or so. I’m guessing the marks on the belt are worn off now?

I miss the old days when you could just throw a timing light at it…


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Causes may include: 

Timing chain stretched, or timing belt skipped a tooth due to wear 
Misalignment of timing belt/chain 
Tone ring on crankshaft slipped/broken 
Tone ring on camshaft slipped/broken 
Bad crank sensor 
Bad cam sensor 
Damaged wiring to crank/cam sensor 
Timing belt/chain tensioner damaged 
An improperly torqued crankshaft balancer 
A mis-built or mis-timed engine 
A loose or missing crankshaft balancer bolt 
The CMP actuator solenoid stuck open 
The CMP actuator stuck in a position other than 0 degrees
Read more at: P0017 Crankshaft Position - Camshaft Position Correlation (Bank 1 Sensor B)


For about $30 or so, replace the sensor if you just want to *try* and avoid tearing down the engine again, but it sounds to me also that the timing may be off. If all of a sudden the engine starts acting loopy though, it could just be the sensor. 

Cruze - Re-Timing the 1.8 Engine


----------



## ooshnoo (9 mo ago)

I FIXED IT!!! Turns out the camshaft locking tool kit I bought was incomplete. it did not have the long flat tool to ensure the shafts were aligned at the far end. Once I received a complete kit, I got everything aligned, and all is well. CEL is gone.


----------



## captandave (24 d ago)

ooshnoo said:


> I FIXED IT!!! Turns out the camshaft locking tool kit I bought was incomplete. it did not have the long flat tool to ensure the shafts were aligned at the far end. Once I received a complete kit, I got everything aligned, and all is well. CEL is gone.


Great info here. I'm having the same code and I did use the long flat camshaft locking tool. I had to do a valve job because I got distracted and tried to start it with my gear locking two piece tool in place. I'm still mad at myself for such a stupid mistake. Maybe that stretched my timing belt?


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

More definition on a p0017 is the computer requesting a exhaust cam movement that it can't achive.









I do mine without the tools, note the silver marks to carry over to the new belt, and coralate to the cam gear. When puting on a new belt the gears do tend to slip a tooth if you're not holding enough tension on the belt during installation 










Exhaust gear is as hard to turn as opening a jar of pickles.


----------

